# 09 Rival on new Isaac



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Just have to say that I am amazed by what a great group this is for the $. I have always ridden Dura Ace and the original Rival came on my Mongoose Bosberg which impressed me. 

2009 Rival is even better, light and works as well as my Dura Ace. I think it looks better than the new DA 7900 which I think is ugly.


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

I like the simple looks of Isaac bikes. Your setup looks excellent too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks,
That is exactly what I was striving for, simple. I know a lot of other brands like to put their decals all over their bikes which is high tec and cool looking sometimes, but Parlee and Isaac were on my short list and Parlee was WAY more $$$ once I snagged this Isaac on sale. They were comparable at retail, but Parlee doesn't discount.
The 09 Rival is awesome and I have Dura Ace on all my other bikes. 



skritikos said:


> I like the simple looks of Isaac bikes. Your setup looks excellent too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick review  I've been thinking of '09 Rival on my CAAD9 w/ BB30 frameset (should take about six weeks for the frame to get here). I just don't know now how it'd look on the white frameset (I originally wanted the all black with etched silver outline on the letters). I also preordered the Specialized S-Works bb30 crank but that won't be ready until the end of May!!  

What kind of chain are you running on this setup? The 1070?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks for the quick review  I've been thinking of '09 Rival on my CAAD9 w/ BB30 frameset (should take about six weeks for the frame to get here). I just don't know now how it'd look on the white frameset



To the OP...Sweet bike, I love the look of the Isaac bikes...Nice and clean lines on the frame :thumbsup: 

The black 09 Rival looks great on a white bike...here is a pick of mine.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> To the OP...Sweet bike, I love the look of the Isaac bikes...Nice and clean lines on the frame :thumbsup:
> 
> The black 09 Rival looks great on a white bike...here is a pick of mine.


You're right it does look great  I suppose the white frame will also be extra motivation to keep that baby clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Don't think about 09 Rival, just buy it. You will not be sorry. It is light, looks great and works perfectly. I am running the 1070 chain which I have to oil. I have taken 3 rides on the new chain and it is noisier than it needs to be. I will lube it up before my next ride. 






RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks for the quick review  I've been thinking of '09 Rival on my CAAD9 w/ BB30 frameset (should take about six weeks for the frame to get here). I just don't know now how it'd look on the white frameset (I originally wanted the all black with etched silver outline on the letters). I also preordered the Specialized S-Works bb30 crank but that won't be ready until the end of May!!
> 
> What kind of chain are you running on this setup? The 1070?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree with you on the looks of the new DA.

I agree with you on the looks and function of the RIVAL group (I have Force).

Your bike is understated and tasteful. Looks fast too!

Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks,
I love the understated look of Isaacs. It is a quick, snappy frame to say the least. Huge BB diameter. Comfortable but not as much as my carbon Mongoose or Litespeed titanium. Very happy so far and Rival is just ridiculously good stuff for the $ I paid ($570 for group). 



BunnV said:


> I agree with you on the looks of the new DA.
> 
> I agree with you on the looks and function of the RIVAL group (I have Force).
> 
> ...


----------

